# fireBird/ IF EXISTS



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze fireBird und wollte eine Tabelle anlegen mit "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS testTable",
leider kennt die firebird Datenbank "IF EXISTS" oder auch "IF NOT EXISTS" nicht,

weiß jemand, wie man das in fireBird abfragen kann??


lg und Danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Sollte weiterhelfen:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=firebird+table+exists&btnG=Suche&meta=
http://www.fbtalk.net/viewtopic.php?pid=14


----------



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank!! ich hab natürlich gesucht aber das habe ich nicht gefunden,

Eine zweite Frage hätte ich noch und zwar möchte ich in eine TextDatei meine Tabellen schreiben und dann irgendwie in die Datenbank transferieren, z.B.:


in der Textdatei:

TIMESTAMP      WERT

12.03.2007       23
14.05.2008       54


und diese Textdatei sollte dann irgendwie (mit > vielleicht) in die Datenbank transferiert werden natürlich mit den passenden Datentypen,

Geht das irgendwie bzw. wie mit einer fireBird- Datenbank???


vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

lg


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab natürlich gesucht aber das habe ich nicht gefunden


Vielleicht hast Du nicht richtig bzw. mit den falschen Begriffen gesucht. 



			
				PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine zweite Frage hätte ich noch und zwar möchte ich in eine TextDatei meine Tabellen schreiben und dann irgendwie in die Datenbank transferieren


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=firebird+import+text+file&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

liefert z. B.

http://fbexport.sourceforge.net/fbexport.html


----------



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

Ja da magst du recht haben,

vielen dank auf jeden Fall für deine hilfe!!!


lg


----------

